# The UNCENSORED Massage: America, etc: Humor, philosophical, raunchy, informative



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Massage therapists who give a flying fig for New York State law . . . to the delight of the tumescent narrator. The human rights of penises. Anatomical innocence and its delights. A surprising undercover glimpse into how men are seduced . . . and sometimes seduce, and philosophical insights into our yearning for touch.

Humorous and sexy at the same time, one of a series of 3 books (think of Henry Miller & Philip Roth on a world massage tour): and very human (body parts misbehaving, innocence and surprises). This is an undercover report and an uncensored view of uncensored massages worldwide. (Warning: You are entering politically incorrect territory: playful language, occasional sexual description--things as they are in the real world, rather than as we would like them to be.)



This, together with its companion books, comprises the story of a quest--for love, touch, emotional and physical relief-- that takes the narrator on a worldwide journey lasting through 4,000 massages.

Apple: http://bit.ly/14r0mkB
Nook: http://bit.ly/T7UJFn
Kobo: http://bit.ly/16VhZJO
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/X754O3[/color][/size][/size][/size]
Google Play
(This book is now also included in "The Complete Uncensored Massage"--which is 3 books bundled into one in the case of the e-book, and 2 books in one in the case of the paperback)

I have searched the Internet and, though there are hundreds of massage books in existence, I have not found a single other book of this sort: one that honestly delves into a variety of issues, and yet is not prudish.

Its companion book, which is my bestselling Kindle title at the moment, covers the massage scene in Southeast Asia, China, and India.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Thank you, Ann.

Inviting all of you, who do not know me from Adam, to take a chance on this book, which is . . . in my humble opinion, playful, totally honest, quite unique.

And you might also find out something about a man's experience in going to massage parlors of all sorts.

Most of these in New York!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Please try a free sample of this book, and ALSO of my other book (which is my bestselling Kindle title): The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, China. No matter what you expected, prepare to be surprised.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

The chapter titles are too provocative to mention here.
By all means, look at the TOC and get a sample.
Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Test your open-mindedness, and have a laugh while reading this exploration of what is body and what is not.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

There are two versions of the America-and-general-issues related book now, slightly different.
Just search for P.C. Anders in your preferred platform and decide which one you prefer.

As for THE UNCENSORED MASSAGE: THAILAND, INDONESIA, VIETNAM, CHINA, it seems to be selling decently, and I am glad that readers are appreciating that book; but I think they will appreciate this book almost equally if they decide to give it a chance.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Hi all,
I hope you are having a wonderful Saturday.
It is good to be challenged--a friend of mine said--and this book will do that, I think.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

The Kindle version temporarily unpublished, but a different version: "Naked Reflections on Massage and Sex in America and Elsewhere" is available on Kindle if you search for P.C. Anders.

The other version: The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, and China  
continues to be my bestselling book for the last 3 months.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Massage in America is a microcosm of world massage.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Hello there! I recently read a book. "The New Sensual Massage", in which the author also feels that the old system of massage was the result of a Puritanical, no-pleasure mindset, and there is no sensible reason to accept that.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Just in case you're having a slow Monday night . . . or for anytime. This is a literary, humorous, contemplative, anecdotal view of massage.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Non-puritanical, natural, humorous attitude to life, like you find in the Orient: how a Western mind gets there.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

What men really think when on a massage table.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Wow, it's been a long time. 
This is a medium-sized book with heart and soul, honesty, and humor. (And, it keeps getting better. I keep editing my books.)
I hope you try it.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

A pro-peace, pro-laughter, pro-touch, pro-humanity book.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

A Finnish masseuse in New York City strips and joins her client on the table, a Dominican masseuse violates her surprised customer, a Russian couple administers "tantric massage" on Wall Street (no doubt we're having these fiscal crises).

A book full of surprises and humor, wordplay, non-pc honesty.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Massage therapists who break American and New York State law . . . to the delight of the tumescent narrator, whose skin hungers for touch, whose body yearns for an embrace.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

!500 massages in America from a huge variety of massage givers. Rich experiences.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Surprising bits of information, often LOL: like what do you do if you're being treated to a symphony of touch on a massage table and your guitar gently weeps?


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Wordplay to delight many a connoisseur of language and of experience honestly told.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Humor blended with truth and observation. Novelistic in parts.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

The only one of its kind.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Rich in its observations, language, untypical thinking.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

For some reason, this post has received an extraordinary number of hits. (Though probably in the wrong place.) Any Internet sleuths who can help me figure this out?


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Revised, entertaining: How the Russians infiltrated Wall Street ... but not in the way you'd imagine!


----------

